# breeding color



## Predator (Jan 25, 2003)

I hear people say that their piranha turns black while mating, which turns black? the male? female? or both?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, if its a black they both do









and if its a red, some do some don't. :







:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wile breeding most reds turn very dark. when there horny and comfertable in thier tank all of there fins will turn black. but most of there body will remain the same.


----------

